# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  China Uses 3D Printing to Build Fighter Jet That Eclipses the F-22 Raptor

## Brian_Krassenstein

Reports from China indicate that their J-25 'Ghost Bird' fighter jet may be able to eclipse the advanced technology used within the United States' F-22 Raptor.  This is reportedly due in large part to the use of additive manufacturing for the production of several components.  The full story on the plane, and the uses of 3D printing within it can be found here: http://3dprint.com/7682/j-25-3d-printed-fighter-china/

Below is an image of the J-25 'Ghost Bird', a new part of China's Airforce:

----------


## Feign

Suuuuure, I'll believe it when I see it in a dogfight.

I wouldn't be surprised if they said they make them at half the cost, and therefore twice as many (and I'd be a little afraid then) but the boast that they're more advanced?  Not gonna believe it.

----------


## Compro01

> but the boast that they're more advanced?  Not gonna believe it.


Keep in mind that the basic platform of the F-22 is 18 years old, various upgrades notwithstanding.

----------


## Sprague45

I hate to throw cold water on this article, but the only reason the author thinks the J-25 can outfly the F-22 is because he's been provided a 3D drawing of the aircraft and because the Chinese say it can. Other than that, there's no reason to believe that this aircraft even exists.
Unlike other Chinese aircraft, in this case, there are no photographs. There are no videos. There is no prototype. And we don't know that anything has flown yet. 
So one of the main advantages the F-22 has over the J-25 is that it's not a fictional aircraft. So... there's that.
When it shows up at Red Flag, it might be time for another article. Until then....

----------


## LambdaFF

The Jing de Zhen design office is already at a loss for the C100 one hundred seater supposed to replace the Airbus A320 and the Boeing equivalent. The government had to cancel orders in Airbus and Boieng to force national companies to buy this C100.

Bell stopped its contract with the assembly lines in northern China and scrapped the manufacturing tools. They lose a Z9 every month or so and they don't know what maintenance means.

So a ghost fighter ? Suuuuuure.

----------

